# fireworks in dubai?



## MAK81 (Nov 25, 2013)

anyone know where the fireworks will be tom? burj khalifa? n what time?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry Tom does not contribute on this forum anymore.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Sorry Tom does not contribute on this forum anymore.


no need to be a bit of a knobber, you know what he means....

I dont know however so if anyone does the time would be appreciated... or a tip on where to find out myself...


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

I've read they are doing fireworks in Burj Park, Downtown Dubai, with celebrations commencing at 6pm on 1st December.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh and apparently everyone who attends receives a free commemorative gift.....the mind boggles!


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone have an update on this? I heard they might be doing fireworks on the 2nd.


----------



## Nicolas07 (Dec 1, 2013)

Burj al Arab 8:30 PM tommorow


----------



## Nicolas07 (Dec 1, 2013)

it will be a big one, national day and also expo 2020


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Well looks like they had them today as well... I will try to see the ones at Burj Al Arab tomorrow at 8.30. Thanks


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Loads went off in Burj Park and from the Mall tonight. Was it for National Day? Will there be more tomorrow or is it just the parade? I missed first bit as I was unaware it was happening until I heard first set go off.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

For some reasons, not much information is available online on what time the fireworks are


----------



## joolly (Nov 30, 2013)

AWESOME firework at BURJ UL ARAB............................... We love u DUBAIIII


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree; cannot recall a better fireworks display I have seen live. The false finishes were nice, people started to walk off thinking it was over, and then another round started


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Like others. I agree! That was amazing. One of the best I've seen.
Was hard to capture the grand finale, but here's a colorful shot I took last night.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Burj Al Arab fireworks were amongst the best i have ever seen.
The golden palm tree fireworks were incredible and the finale was just awesome.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## MRBXX (Nov 9, 2013)

nidserz said:


> Like others. I agree! That was amazing. One of the best I've seen.
> Was hard to capture the grand finale, but here's a colorful shot I took last night.


Great Shot, i was there myself yesterday and it was really AWESOME...i dont think pictures can fully compliment the awesomeness of it!! but still good work


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Golden Palms!

http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae232/stevebyng1/photo3_zps63ff3423.jpg
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

wow , so nice . burj al arab rocks !!


----------

